# Stryker guidance



## coders4u (Jun 17, 2008)

I am a new coder and started a position at an ASC.  The guestions is - can we charge seperately for stryker guidance.  Does it have its own code?  Where do I look to gather information regarding this subject?

Thanks for any info!!!!Smilies


----------



## mbort (Jun 18, 2008)

I've never heard of "stkryer guidance" and I code for 12 ASC's.  Please provide more info.


----------



## trose45116 (Jun 21, 2008)

I never heard of the either. What is it???? I work for ASC as well.


----------



## DTEMPEL (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you talking about Stryker navigation guidance for ENT procedures?  If so, I use 61795 in addition to the other codes.


----------

